# which program do you use for Internet?



## JPdensetsu (Jun 2, 2008)

Now what's the best?


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Dunno about best, but I use Firefox.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 2, 2008)

I like Opera the most, but Firefox has so many good add-ons that makes it great.
The new version sounds like it will kick some ass once it comes out.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 2, 2008)

Firefox. 

Maybe not the best, but it is awesome


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 2, 2008)

firefox



theres aleady one of these. the search button my friend


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 2, 2008)

Firefox 3.0
Albeit my theme isn't released for this yet, some addons.. but oh well. I prefer it.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

firefox all the way


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

Firefox, for sure.

EDIT: Oh, moved to polls


----------



## da_head (Jun 2, 2008)

firefox ftw! i


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2008)

FireFox all the way. Best browser I'd say.


----------



## da_head (Jun 2, 2008)

wats with the "..." option?


----------



## Jax (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't use Firefox doesn't know what "Inturnett" is.


----------



## noONE (Jun 2, 2008)

Opera all the way!   
I use it on all my internet devices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (PC, Wii, DS, Windows Mobile5 phone, etc) 
It's simply the best browser, it got loads of features, a nice look, and awesome customizability! (The PC version)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Have been using IE since 1999. It is troublesome and sometimes problems with loading pages and etc. But I use it mostly, and the pages where I have problems I use Firefox.


----------



## Minox (Jun 2, 2008)

I started using Firefox 3 Rc1 when something got really fucked up with my Firefox 2 install.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jun 3, 2008)

i use firefox,
its just the best onee.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 3, 2008)

w3m.


----------



## Beware (Jun 3, 2008)

FireFox 3=Win.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 3, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70102&hl


----------



## Beware (Jun 3, 2008)

I was still considering Opera when I last posted in that thread.  FF3 is the way to go now.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 3, 2008)

firefox ftw 4real.. 80% =/


----------



## DarthYoshi (Jun 3, 2008)

Yay Firefox, congrats =P I love firefox, I only have like 5 add-ons but they're great.


----------



## GizmoDuck (Jun 3, 2008)

I use Safari when I'm on my Macbook, and Firefox when I'm on my PC desktop.  I find Safari works just as well, so I'm lazy to install Firefox on my Mac OSX.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 3, 2008)

Firefox 2 (waiting to go to FF3).

I also run it off my Sandisk Micro Cruiser entirely and I have uninstalled IE entirely from the computer.
Really handy, I can pull out the U3 enabled Micro Cruiser and poof no one is going online on my computer in my absence (without some real work). I can also put it in any computer, and be able to go online as if I was on my own computer at home. That I like the most.

Waiting to get an 8gig Micro Cruiser so I can go all the way and have an OS I can take with me as well. Portable XP would be very amusing.


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 3, 2008)

who uses the internet

i use firefox rc1


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 3, 2008)

I use now Opera but i want ia good japanese internet


----------



## Defiance (Jun 4, 2008)

Firefox.  Nothing runs quite like a fox© 

(I couldn't find the All Rights Reserved sign.)


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 4, 2008)

DSOrganize's web browser


----------



## Damademan3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Most of the time Firefox but at times i use Webkit because its so much faster.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 4, 2008)

I use internet explorer... well I know it's a bit slow,
but firefox... it just doesn't work with korean online gaming...
well because I like playing dungeon and fighter, and to log in, you need to download a keylogger protection program... but in firefox even if I download it, a popup still pop out saying I need to download it.. (even when it's active in the addon section)
and too much html reading errors..


----------



## Narin (Jun 4, 2008)

Firefox 3 all the way. theres no better browser when it comes to speed and performance. So far, it has the lowest memory footprint of any other browser.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 4, 2008)

FireFox...duh


----------



## TracerX (Jun 4, 2008)

FF3 trunk!


----------



## science (Jun 4, 2008)

FF3 FTW


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 4, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> FF3 FTW


ya, that is a good game, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i find opera had that cool start dashboard thing, but Firefox 3 rc1 +speed dial > opera.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 6, 2008)

i swear i just posted in the same poll....


SAFARI FTW


----------



## nando (Jun 6, 2008)

Safari


----------



## PBC (Jun 6, 2008)

Opera. Fast as anything. Ez customizing. Zoom, shrink, Show/block image..Tile page, good key commands and gestures.  Has a 9 page speed dial for my homepage. Voice commands. Been using it for a longtime...before this whole firefox trend came about...


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 6, 2008)

Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 6, 2008)

firefox 3 rc2


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 7, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> firefox 3 rc2



FireFox ftw!!

Btw how is FireFox 3?


----------



## woland84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Safari + sometimes Firefox and Opera

and Opera on my DS


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2008)

I read raw html feed and render it myself


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 7, 2008)

Firefox 3 RC2
With some good add-ons


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 7, 2008)

FF


----------



## sepinho (Jun 8, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Anyone who doesn't use Firefox doesn't know what "Inturnett" is.




Goshdarnit! Anybody who'd post crap - or even start a thread - like this, obviously doesn't know what the Internet is. I would have expected a little more from a forum of seemingly tech-savvy users.

Guys 'n gals, please, for the love of Eris, don't confuse the Worldwide Web with the Internet. WWW - which you and I and just about everybody else these days uses Firefox for - is just one of a huge number of services the Internet provides. Ever heard of this thing called e-mail? Instant Messaging? P2P? FTP? Each of these services is provided via "the Internet", which is really nothing but a collection of networks and services loosely connected by the fact that they're all TCP- and/or IP-based one way or another. 

Sorry, but it's driving me nuts that kids these days (and nerd kids at that) don't know their basic Internet history.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 11, 2008)

Firefox.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 11, 2008)

firefox, it's great


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Erm.. the "Internet" is not just a bunch of websites you know?

It's a lot more than just a browser


----------



## MystikEkoez (Jun 11, 2008)

Firefox 3 RC Ftw!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Firefox 3 all the way. theres no better browser when it comes to speed and performance. So far, it has the lowest memory footprint of any other browser.



Last I checked, Opera was lower?


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The latest nightlies of Firefox 3 has a lower memory footprint than Opera using a clean install from personal benchmarks and those I found online. Also Firefox seems to handle Flash games and videos a lot better than it did in Firefox 2, especially under linux.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

firefox, its the best, or close to the best


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

I use Opera mostly.  I know it's not the best browser but it's laid out really nicley.  For some stuff I use IE though as it some pages don't load properly in Opera.  I don't know if that's Opera or I've just not set something right though.


----------



## avant1277 (Jun 11, 2008)

Opera for me, I've been using it for a good 5 years and I've just got used to it.  The keyboard shortcuts and mouse gestures are very handy.  I've used Firefox a few times, but it didn't have any features that made me want to switch from Opera.  I have to use IE for online banking though...


----------



## sepinho (Jun 11, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Erm.. the "Internet" is not just a bunch of websites you know?
> 
> It's a lot more than just a browser


Thank you! You've put it very eloquently. And in a lot less words than I needed for my rant.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 11, 2008)

I use FireFox as well, it's my favorite browser, lots of skins to choose from, and two very good addons that makes it worth it : adblock plus and noscript !


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 14, 2008)

SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI SAFARI MAC VERSION


----------



## Seven (Aug 15, 2008)

Whoosh, topic revival.

Opera 9.51 here. Personally, I think Firefox 3 renders pages a bit nicer, has a ton more applications, but the thing that ticks me off about it is that its RSS/Mail features aren't too hot. I've been stuck to Opera for a while now for a few core reasons.

1. The RSS Features are damn nice, looks like a compressed e-mail inbox.


Spoiler










Firefox has a dropdown menu for RSS feeds, and they're limited to a certain amount. Opera can take well... as much as I'd need. It doesn't cut off feeds I haven't read.

2. IMAP mail, works kind of like the GMail manager for Firefox, but it's built-in, and can be configured for any mail provider that allows for IMAP/POP connections. Works well, especially the IMAP. Deletes, reads, etc, directly towards the mail account.

3. Appearances/skins. Like any skin for any program, some of them are god-awful, but some are incredibly pleasing to look at. Opera has a good amount of eyecandy, but a bunch of the "top downloads" from Firefox give me a lot of disappointing looking interfaces.

That's pretty much it. From the websites I frequent, there aren't too many problems, but there comes a time and then some when I simply need to switch over to Firefox to get something to work (Javascript specific stuff sometimes, some other weird mishaps).

I can say though, Firefox is much more user friendly and widespread, so it makes sense that more people would vote for it. My vote still goes for Opera though, for the user interface and already-packaged stuff that I'd usually need a crapload of plugins for in Firefox.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 15, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> FF



Final Fantasy?


----------



## retiredjerk (Aug 15, 2008)

like Jay said in "Jay and silent Bob strike back" : "what the F*ck is the internet!?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 15, 2008)

Firefox 3 owns them all


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 15, 2008)

I use IE although I know it fails in comparison to Firefox. Still, it's been working fine for me and I haven't found the need to get another browser.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2008)

Firefox always crashed under linux but that was largely my fault for messing around with stuff I do fully understand. The 2 line and 3 line were used.
Back on windows 2.whatever is my choice (I have been too lazy to upgrade) and I use the firefox portable browser if I need to.

Mozilla came with linux it so I used that for a while but could not adjust enough to the minor differences.

Dillo, I saw some of you mention render times. This thing was near instant on my junk machine and it lacks javascript which only added to the fun.

I.E. I will never touch again if I can avoid it (or even the IR stuff for firefox), I care not for online banking or gambling so that is OK.

Opera fell victim to the I used something else that has all the features I care about before I used opera so even if it had them I do not care "problem".


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 15, 2008)

Iceweasel (Firefox) here. The reason why its called Iceweasel is explained here. 

When I am at my dad's I use Firefox 3.


----------



## 50 Ways To Get F (Aug 15, 2008)

When I have broadband - *Firefox 2.0.0.16*
56K (which is most of the time) - *K-Ninja Samurai 1.0.5*


----------



## Diffusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Firefox is the best, hands down.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 16, 2008)

Opera, minimalistic.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Firefox

Ad blocker plus owns
NoScript stops rickrolls

Insert more advantages here that I am too lazy to list


And the Awesome Bar


----------



## imz (Aug 16, 2008)

Firefox and IE


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 17, 2008)

I use Firefox and Safari (I use a Mac).


----------



## pasc (Aug 17, 2008)

opera + mirage alpha ftw !


----------



## Defiance (Aug 17, 2008)

Firefox.  My IE explorer won't load...

Btw, it says I posted in this thread before, but I can't find anything...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2008)

FireFox offcourse, it's the best


----------



## darkangel5000 (Aug 17, 2008)

Of course Firefox.... and sometimes Internet Exploiter, if some page isnt displayed properly... =q


----------



## da_head (Aug 17, 2008)

firefox. don't make useless polls please


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2008)

Big fan of Opera. I've used it for about two years and haven't had any problems with it. Kind of prefer it over Firefox, but it's just a personal preference. I've recommended it to family and friends (people who use the internet for maybe 1 hour a day) and they haven't had any problems with it either. Can't say I've ever used the features though. Never even touched the speed dial feature, I'd probably find it quicker to type in the address anyway.

I have both installed though.


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 17, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Big fan of Opera. I've used it for about two years and haven't had any problems with it. Kind of prefer it over Firefox, but it's just a personal preference. I've recommended it to family and friends (people who use the internet for maybe 1 hour a day) and they haven't had any problems with it either. Can't say I've ever used the features though. Never even touched the speed dial feature, I'd probably find it quicker to type in the address anyway.
> 
> I have both installed though.



Aren't you the angel.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 17, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Of course Firefox.... and sometimes Internet Exploiter, if some page isnt displayed properly... =q


Get the IE tab add-on in firefox.


----------



## qhalidx (Aug 19, 2008)

faster,more resilient to viruses and protests( i guess) against microsoft..definitely firefox


----------



## papyrus (Aug 19, 2008)

FIrefox, forever.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely Firefox.  I can't even remember the last time I had to use IE, because every site pretty much supports the fox now.


----------



## Urza (Aug 20, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> 1. The RSS Features are damn nice, looks like a compressed e-mail inbox.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oye. I don't know how someone can do without a dedicated RSS and email client.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 20, 2008)

FireFox 3. I would use Opera but it refuses to work.


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Aug 20, 2008)

firefox


----------



## Midna (Aug 20, 2008)

Safari forever.


----------



## Q.Ghost (Aug 20, 2008)

Internet Explorer cuz as we all know microsoft is going to be taken over by little green dudes from outerspace and they all adore steve jobs and cute little fox's so for me it's kinda like a funeral that's been extended for a bit.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 20, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Of course Firefox.... and sometimes Internet Exploiter, if some page isnt displayed properly... =q





ROFL!
Click it!


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

Firefox 3. And if it won't start up, IE7, of course Add Reply doesn't work, or PMs too. I can only use Fast Reply or else it shows blank. :\


----------



## Gore (Aug 20, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're talking about browsers, so obviously FF = *F*ire*F*ox


----------



## strata8 (Aug 20, 2008)

Firefox all the way. I tried Opera, and it easily has the best GUI out of the 3. Smooth scrolling and nice fade effects really made it for me. Unfortunately it couldn't render alot of pages properly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Anyway, Firefox has a much better selection of themes and extensions.


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 23, 2008)

Firefox! I love the addons, especially Adblock and Flashblock. They get rid of the annoying popups and ads (at least most of the time they do).


----------



## Mazor (Aug 23, 2008)

Firefox.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

FireFox with occasional IE Tab for the pages that absolutely must have M$'s crap. Ever since version 3 IE has totally lost all the pros it ever had over FF(like speed).


----------



## javad (Aug 29, 2008)

All of them


----------



## alltooamorous (Aug 30, 2008)

I was an Opera user, but it had so much problems with logging into forums and such (keeps saying you're not logged in or whatever) so I switched to Firefox. The add-ons are what make it so good.


----------

